# Minecraft Server Bat error



## Lord_Joker (29. Aug 2022)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem, und zwar wollte ich mir einen Minecraft 1.19.2 Server erstellen und ihm mit einer Bat Datei mehr RAM geben als ich sie ausführen wollte bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung den Anfang lass ich weg „(class file Version 61.0), this Version of Java only recognizes class file versions up to 60.0“ gibt es neuere Versionen als Java 16?


----------



## KonradN (29. Aug 2022)

Aktuell ist Java 18, Java 19 ist im kommen.

Class file (major) version 61.0 wäre Java 17, 18 ist 62 und 19 die 63.


----------



## Lord_Joker (29. Aug 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Aktuell ist Java 18, Java 19 ist im kommen.
> 
> Class file (major) version 61.0 wäre Java 17, 18 ist 62 und 19 die 63.


Oh, dann ist meine Java 16 Version ganz schön veraltet Huch


----------

